# Ipad?



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting an Ipad, but I need a little direction.

Besides size (and price), is there any real differences between the different models?

If I buy one is it like a Kindle or Ipod where I've paid for it and I can use it to connect to the Internet anywhere or will I have to pay to connect to the Internet? Or have to buy a monthly plan to keep using it?

Any other tips or advice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rose, I am going to move this over to the board that is dedicated to Apple devices. We have many iPad owners here and I am sure they will be happy to fill you in and answer your questions. 

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

With any iPad you can connect via wifi to any open wifi network (they usually have these at McDonald's, Starbucks, libraries, and a few hotels.  Or you can connect to a secure, closed network at home or by purchasing access (most hotels have this option, and you can set up your own wifi network at home).  

With a 3G iPad you can connect to either Verizon or AT&T, depending on which model of iPad you buy.  You must have a data plan with the carrier to do this.  You can turn the plans on and off each month as needed.  The 3G plans cost from $15 or $20 minimum (for a modest amount of data, suitable for email, and a light amount of web surfing or map/navigation data) up to the sky's the limit for lots of video streaming of Netflix and such (video uses a lot of data).  You have to be in the 3G coverage area of Verizon or AT&T for this to work, of course.  Verizon is considered to have a wider coverage area, while AT&T has "faster" downloading.  And with the 3G, you always have the option to use a wifi connection if it is available.

The 3G is most useful if you travel a lot, or intend to carry the iPad with you regularly and want to be able to access the internet most anywhere at anytime.  I own a wifi one myself, though I've had buyer's remorse for not getting a 3G one, and suspect that I'll go for 3G when I next choose to upgrade.

The nearby thread titled "iPad Owners" may interest you.


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

Leslie,

Thank you. *Blushes in shame and embarrassment at not even _seeing_ that forum*

The Hooded Claw,

Thanks for the information. I guess 3G it is. Thanks again.


----------

